# Spear grass control in bermuda fields



## bscottking21

Can anybody tell me if there is something I can spray or do now to control/kill the spear grass in my coastal fields w/o damaging the bermuda? Just cut my ryegrass off about 3 weeks ago and now this spear grass seems to be coming up everywhere quicker than the bermuda can fight it back. Thanks


----------



## rajela

What is Spear grass????? Got any pics???


----------



## Bonfire

I found this:

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/14572-controlling-texas-wintergrass-speargrass-in-north-texas-bermuda-pasture/


----------



## bscottking21

http://uvalde.tamu.edu/herbarium/grasses-commom-index/speargrass/

Yes I've read the other post but didn't notice a herbicide listed or a way to kill it. My fields are strictly hay fields only.


----------



## Bonfire

How tall is it? Can you wick it with Glyphosate?


----------



## bscottking21

Yes I mite could wick it but would have to find one or build one.. Never thought about that tho.. Thanks for the replys guys Only other thing I could think of was pastora but I don't see where it kills the spear grass..


----------



## Colby

I'm sure pastora or chapperal will kill it


----------



## thorndale

I'd be interested to hear what really works. We pull spear grass up. The roots are fairly shallow. This is one terrible weed you don't want to get going.


----------

